# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  كت كات هو النسخة القادمة من نظام الأندرويد KitKat

## mohamed73

الرجل الأول والمسؤول على نظام الأندرويد   Sundar Pichai  أكد قبل قليل  من خلال صورة واضحة بأن النسخة القادمة من نظام الأندرويد ستكون بأسم كت  كات نعم هذا صحيح  كت كات وليس كما ذكرت الإشاعات أنه سيكون بأسم Key Lime  Pie وسيكون بنظام الأندرويد 4.4  وعلى الرغم من أنه لاتوجد تفاصيل لكن قوقل  قالت أن الأندرويد “كت كات” سيكون مميز جدا من ناحية التجربة  وأخيرا قوقل  قالت أنه تم تفعيل مليار جهاز مزود بنظام الأندرويد
أعلنت شركة “جوجل” عن اسم الإصدار القادم من نظام تشغيل الأجهزة الذكية  “أندرويد”، حيث وقع اختيار الشركة الأمريكية على اسم الشيكولاتة الشهيرة  “كيت كات” KitKat.
 وأوضحت شركة “نستله” لإنتاج الأطعمة، والمالكة للعلامة التجارية “كيت  كات”، أنها وافقت على اقتراح “جوجل” بعقد شراكة فيما بينهما يتضمن إطلاق  اسم العلامة التجارية للشيكولاتة خاصتها على نظام “أندرويد”.
 هذا، وأشارت “جوجل” عبر الموقع الرسمي لنظام “أندرويد” إلى أن “كيت كات”  سيكون الاسم الرمزي للإصدار “أندرويد 4.4″، وليس “أندرويد 5″ الذي كان من  المتوقع إطلاقه هذا العام تحت اسم “فطيرة الليمون”.
 وقالت “جوجل” عبر صفحة الإصدار  “كيت كات” على موقعها الرسمي “هدفنا أن نقدم في أندرويد (كيت كات) تجربة  استخدام رائعة للنظام ومتاحة للجميع”؛ وكانت تقارير سابقة زعمت أن “جوجل”  تعتزم تطوير الإصدار الجديد لنظام التشغيل “أندرويد” بشكل يتيح له العمل  دون مشاكل على الهواتف ذات المواصفات التقنية المتوسطة.
 ومن جانبها تعتزم “نستله” إنتاج 50 مليون لوح شيكولاته بالشكل المميز  لروبوت “أندرويد” كإصدار خاص من شيكولاتة “كيت كات”، وذلك احتفالا بالشراكة  التي عقدتها الشركتين، وسيتم إطلاق تلك الشيكولاتة في 19 دولة حول العالم من بينها الإمارات.
 وصرح “مارك فانلربرج” مدير التسويق لنظام “أندرويد” تعليقاً على الشراكة  واختيار الاسم “لم نكن لنختار اسم أفضل لأندرويد من اسم الشيكولاتة (كيت  كات) المفضلة لدى فريق المطورين الذي عمل على النظام منذ أيامه الأولى”.
 وقامت “جوجل” بوضع تمثال عملاق في حديقة الشركة لروبوت “أندرويد” متخذاً  شكل ألواح شيكولاتة “كيت كات”، وهو التمثال الذي وصفه “سوندار بيتشاي”  رئيس تطوير النظام بالمفاجأة الرائعة عبر حسابه على “جوجل بلس”.
 وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن “سوندار بيتشاي” أعلن كذلك عبر حسابه على شبكة  “جوجل بلس” عن تجاوز عدد أجهزة أندرويد المفعّلة حاجز مليار جهاز ذكي.

----------

